# S&M WarPig??



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Probably gonna pick up an S&M WarPig today, curious to what your guys' thought on that model. All I hear about it is nothing but good things. Ya it's heavy but so are your nuts, right? The geo seems sweet so I'm pretty gitty bout this one.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Does anyone know what a warpig is?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> Does anyone know what a warpig is?


It's the Troy McMurry frame , big tubes 20" wheels heavy as sin makes a great anchor for your sail boat !!!

BTW the dropouts are HELLA big , and it comes with american B/B


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

It's not that heavy, unless you have twigs for arms. I know 16yr olds @ 130lbs huckin that bike. Dropouts to protect ur freewheel.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> Does anyone know what a warpig is?


WARPIG When Troy McMurray Isn't out giving members of the Metal Militia a good old fashioned beatdown, he's out on the streets putting this frame to the test. Word is, that Troy Has been riding the same frame for two years now. There is no doubt whatsoever that this frame can take some serious abuse.

head tube angle: 74.5° chain stay length: 13.5"-15.5"
top tube length: 19.75" weight: 8.3 lb.
seat tube angle: 72° bottom bracket height: 11.5"
seat post size: 1" wheel base: 33.75"-35.75"


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

sittingduck said:


>


$hit looks heavy:eekster:


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> $hit looks heavy:eekster:


It is but my wife's heavy and I can huck her around too...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

holy chit.. 8lb bmx frame...


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

hmm, I wonder, would you be better off buying one of these, or strapping lead weights around a normal bmx frame...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Most bmx frames are going to run 6+ lbs, so it's not really all that extreme.


----------



## EPTX_RIDER (Mar 30, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> Most bmx frames are going to run 6+ lbs, so it's not really all that extreme.


Most BMX frames now are under 6 pounds. My S&M L.A.F. weighs 5lbs.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

*Won't ride a Sub6*

I don't know how much abuse others put on there frames but the amount I do I'd rather have an 8lb frame than a sub 6. I seen this kid endo on a the end of a table and bent his head tube inward.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> I seen this kid endo on a the end of a table and bent his head tube inward.


That's just crazy talk. Was his bike made out of beer cans?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Nah, I don't talk crazy talk or lie bout anything. No reason to. I can't remember what frame he had but that's what happened. Forks fine, head tube bent. Everyone there was blown back cuz homie was perfectly fine other than hella dusty.


----------



## smoothflow (May 12, 2006)

i rode a warpig for about two years. yeah its heavy, but that is ok if you are not a *****.


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

_Word is, that Troy Has been riding the same frame for two years now_

ive ridden th ebmx frame i have now for 3 years and its held up fine i think ...


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Picked up the bike at lunch and didn't look back. Thing still rolls smooth, love the TT length fits me perfect cuz I'm only 5'5". I'm tellin ya the weight isn't even that noticeable.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> Picked up the bike at lunch and didn't look back. Thing still rolls smooth, love the TT length fits me perfect cuz I'm only 5'5". I'm tellin ya the weight isn't even that noticeable.


sweet! Post some pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Greatness*

You don't get much better than an American frame, I ride and FBM Old boy, Your war pig will be great, and will probably help you put on a few pounds of mass as well. I thought only road bikes, and XC riders were weight weinnes.


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

My Standard Trailboss with no brakes, no pegs and a freecoaster is probably 35lbs, so I don't consider myself a weight freak by any means, but the Warpig is heavy as sin. Granted, I would have given my left nut for one when I was 13, and Troy McMurray is one of my all time favorite riders, but that frame is a little behind the times. There's plenty of sub 6 lb frames out there that are boarderline indestructable (ie. the new FBM Capone). I'm sure you'll have a blast on your Warpig though, they had awesome geometry, so the weight shouldn't hold you back too much.


----------

